# Scrimshaw. Thirs attempt.



## Alejanders (Feb 19, 2012)

Family circumstances forced me to close workshop on the balcony - now it is not allowed to make any dust in the apartment.//

Going to dust free technologies. Scrimshaw.
The third entry. (first, on tagua and second on soup bone were too bad).
Vault boy and the dragon in Celtic style on Mammoth ivory.

Figures height is about 1 inch.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice job on the scrimshaw! It is something I have wanted to try, but I would have to work my drawing skills back up first.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice scrimshaw. Do you do those freehand?


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 19, 2012)

You have it looking good.  Only number 8532 on my to learn list


----------



## Sataro (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking job on the scrimshaw!!!


----------



## Alejanders (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks!
Scrimshaw been done freehand (initial outline trough print), under stereo microscope.

It is tool set (resharped dental burs, and oil paint:


----------



## Alejanders (Feb 26, 2012)

More one scrimshaw
Terrible Terror from "How to train your dragon".


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 26, 2012)

Do that on a pen blank and you will have a first class product.


----------



## Alejanders (Mar 6, 2012)

More one


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 6, 2012)

I like your scrimshaw, however, I REALLY like your coins!:biggrin: sorry, its hard not to picture in my mind what they would look like cut out and on a blank! 

....just sayin'


----------



## Alejanders (Mar 6, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> I like your scrimshaw, however, I REALLY like your coins!:biggrin: sorry, its hard not to picture in my mind what they would look like cut out and on a blank!
> 
> ....just sayin'



Thanks. 

I just place coin to show size. I agree, it is not best way to use russian coind on american forum, but i have only local coins in my wallet. :biggrin:

Size of coin on picture with horse - 20,5 mm (0,8"), on the Terrible Terror pic - 25mm (1").

It is not easy to make scrimshaw on pen, because pen too small and round. 
Maybe some sort of snake around barrel... Or scrimshawed snake skin.


----------



## Alejanders (Mar 7, 2012)

More one horse [WARNING:Nudity]


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't think any should have any problem with your countries coins as they generally are better looking than ours or at least have an assortment of differing subjects on them!
:clown:


----------

